# Adblock??



## ak47fatih (20. April 2022)

AdblockPlus​1. Klicke auf das AdblockPlus-Symbol oben rechts in der Browser-Symbolleiste.
2. Klicke dann auf den Schalter neben der Beschreibung "Diese Webseite".
3. Klicke unten auf "Diese Seite aktualisieren".

wo kommt der mist den jetzt auf einmal her? 
ich mache es aber es klappt nicht 

es ist sogar oben aus gegraut aber wenn ich auf die start seite gehe kommt der blocker


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2022)

Hi,

habe es eben noch mal getestet - wenn man Adblock deaktiviert passt es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gilt übrigens *auch* für andere Blocker-Plugins wie *Ghostery oder NoScript etc*., also alles, was Werbung in irgendeiner Form ausfiltert.

Gruß


----------



## ak47fatih (20. April 2022)

hm, genau wie du es auf Bild hast ,habe ich es gemacht aber nach dem laden kommen wieder die 2 anzeigen aus /Geld.


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2022)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> hm, genau wie du es auf Bild hast ,habe ich es gemacht aber nach dem laden kommen wieder die 2 anzeigen aus /Geld.


Das ist gewollt.


----------



## ak47fatih (20. April 2022)

was ist gewollt? ich mache den blocker wie im bild weg und kann die seite immer noch nicht nutzten was soll da ran gewollt sein?


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2022)

Du meinst vermutlich das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da steht drauf, warum das erscheint und welche Optionen man hat.


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (20. April 2022)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> was ist gewollt? ich mache den blocker wie im bild weg und kann die seite immer noch nicht nutzten was soll da ran gewollt sein?


Ist bei mir genauso. UBlock Origin ausgeschaltet trozdem die Meldung bitte adblock ausschalten oder Geld zahlen


Ok hat sich erledigt, geht jetzt.


----------



## ak47fatih (20. April 2022)

dann verstehe ich es nicht wieso es bei mir nicht aus geht , oben rechts ABP ist grau also heißt es das es auf dieser seite nicht aktive ist aber ,wenn ich neu lade kommt die Meldung wieder. 

ka . einfach nur ..... diese  naja bis morgen. melde mich dann wieder fall es bis dahin nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## dilior (20. April 2022)

hast du vielleicht noch andere blocker installiert?
wenns nicht geht, versuch mal die "container" auszufiltern, dann sollte alles wieder gehen


----------



## ak47fatih (21. April 2022)

so sieht es aus also was stimmt hier nicht.


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2022)

Mh, hast du die neueste Chrome-Version?
Version 100.0.4896.127 (Offizieller Build) (64-Bit)

Sicher, dass du nicht noch ein anderes Plugin drauf hast, wie Ghostery oder NoScript oder was es da noch alles gibt?
Sehe das zwar nicht in den Icons, aber hier findet man mehr:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hast du einen Virenscanner / Firewall aktiv (abgesehen vom Microsoft Defender) die vielleicht ebenfalls Webbrowser-Überwachung machen und dabei Werbung filtern?


----------



## ak47fatih (21. April 2022)

die Version ist  die gleich, ich habe bissel rum gespielt aber nicht passiert . ich lasse es ,danke für die mühen .


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2022)

Wir würden das schon gern beheben. 

Kannst du mir bitte noch die Frage zur Firewall bzw. Virenscanner beantworten?  Also ist da einer im Einsatz (außer Windows Defender) und wenn ja, welcher?


----------



## ak47fatih (21. April 2022)

kaspersky total security

ich kann auf jeder X Seite nur die Seiten nicht die einen Deaktivierung verlangen 
bps :mein-mmo.de kann ich drauf und sehe auch an den Seiten die Werbungs.
und dort habe ich nicht mit den Einstellungen gespielt .


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2022)

Könntest du mal testweise Kaspersky deaktivieren, den Browser neu starten und es noch mal versuchen?


----------



## Dietrich (22. April 2022)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir würden das schon gern beheben.
> 
> Kannst du mir bitte noch die Frage zur Firewall bzw. Virenscanner beantworten?  Also ist da einer im Einsatz (außer Windows Defender) und wenn ja, welcher?



Dann sagt bitte eurer Werbeabteilung, das mMn selbststartende Videos ein NoGo sind!
Aktuell gerade die Teso Werbung. Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Problem mit Werbung. Aber selbststartende Videos oder Sounds sind für mich echt ein Grund die Seite zu meiden. 

Gruß


----------



## ak47fatih (22. April 2022)

moin ,habe es gemacht und neu geöffnet es ging und dann habe ich es wieder aktiviert und es ging immer noch kA was da passiert ist aber die Seite lies sich wieder  öffnen ob wohl KSP an ist.

mfg.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2022)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Dann sagt bitte eurer Werbeabteilung, das mMn selbststartende Videos ein NoGo sind!
> Aktuell gerade die Teso Werbung. Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Problem mit Werbung. Aber selbststartende Videos oder Sounds sind für mich echt ein Grund die Seite zu meiden.
> 
> Gruß



Video-Autostarts mit Sound, sind generell ein NoGo, dass auch mit dem Vermarkter kommuniziert ist. Dazu gehört immer ein Zutun, bspw. die Maus darüber zu bewegen.  Wenn das irgendwo auftaucht, bitte hier im Forum mal melden (wir sehen ja auch nicht alles), idealerweise mit Erwähnung, welche Werbung das war und Screenshot.



ak47fatih schrieb:


> moin ,habe es gemacht und neu geöffnet es ging und dann habe ich es wieder aktiviert und es ging immer noch kA was da passiert ist aber die Seite lies sich wieder  öffnen ob wohl KSP an ist.
> 
> mfg.


Mh, interessant. Wir hatten noch eine Meldung zum gleichen Thema und der User hatte auch Kaspersky. Meine Vermutung war, dass die Anti-Werbe-Funktion darin das ausgelöst hat. Ich habe Kaspersky seit der BSI-Warnung nicht mehr (Bitdefender), kann es also leider nicht testen. Aber wenn es jetzt funktioniert ist es doch gut.


----------

